# My cartoons



## Gaer

I was looking for Davey Do's cartoons to add some of mine too but I  (haha!) can't find it.  My first indulgences are writing books, sculpting and painting. but cartooning is a "side thing" that's fun to do! Just thought I'd take them out of a drawer and show them.


----------



## Gaer

Here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gaer said:


> Here.View attachment 117430View attachment 117431View attachment 117432View attachment 117433



Super @Gaer !   You are one multi-talented lady!


----------



## Gaer

CinnamonSugar said:


> Super @Gaer !   You are one multi-talented lady!


You're so sweet!


----------



## Old&InTheWay

these are wonderful....You are so talented....the depth and detail~


----------



## Gaer

one more


----------



## Gaer

"Everything has beauty but not everyone sees it."  Confucius


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I used to draw romance comic frames (usually while in class) when I was in grammar school.  You are definitely a great artist Gaer!


----------



## Gaer

deleted, for now.


----------



## Gaer

"Jerry is really looking forward to going back to the office."


----------



## Gaer

"Marge has trouble getting to the Monday morning meetings."


----------



## Sassycakes

Gaer ,you have amazing talent. I really enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Gaer, they are great. I love the one about the weatherman.


----------



## RadishRose

Wow Gaer!  
Brava!


----------



## Gary O'

Nicely done, Cheryl


----------



## Gaer

"You must do the things you think you cannot do."  Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Gaer

Bertha holds the record for the fasted hot coffee, six years running.


----------



## Gaer

Someone told Irene the T.V. is spying on her.


----------



## Gaer

.

"Aha!  Milk is expired! Don't panic! Take it easy!  Don't get excited you guys!"


----------



## MsFox

@Gaer Every one excellent! I haven't done cartoons for years. The only art I have done recently is computer art and anyone can do it.


----------



## Gaer

"What the HELL is going on in this country? Fluffy, Will you tell me?  Fluffy, What the HELL is going on?"


----------



## peppermint

I like all of them....Especially Bertha...LOL.....  What a talent you have!


----------



## Gaer

Thelma?  Can you hear me?  Everytime I holler at Harold to do some work around here,and I have to tell him over and over and over, he walks outside and stands there!  Just stands there!
Says he's pondering!  What does that mean Thelma? " Pondering!?!"


----------



## Gaer

Oh Dear!  Edwin complained again about his soup being way too watery!


----------



## Gaer

"Lester, I have an urge to do the cha-cha!
Lester, Take me out dancing, so we can do the cha-cha!"


----------



## Gaer




----------



## Gaer

"Mirror mirror"


----------



## PopsnTuff

Gaer said:


> View attachment 120355
> 
> "Marge has trouble getting to the Monday morning meetings."


Looks like Mr. Magoo portrait hanging on the wall, lol....luved those cartoons....


----------



## Gaer

PopsnTuff said:


> Looks like Mr. Magoo portrait hanging on the wall, lol....luved those cartoons....


Thanks!   It probably was subliminally Mr. Magoo.  He was my fav!


----------



## Gaer

Poopsy?  I know what's wrong with the whole world! 
 I've been thinking about this all the way home!  
You know how when things happen, how it boggles the mind?
That's what it is, Poopsy!  
This is what's wrong with the whole world!
Our minds are all boggled!


----------



## Davey Do

OH MY GOSH!

Your cartoons, both the drawings and humor, are incredible, Cheryl! Dare I say that our styles are very similar?

I would enjoy it immensely if we could collaborate on some project!

Until then, I'll submit a cartoon/meme with one of your cartoons that made me laugh out loud:



(I'm in a wood carving/making memes stage at the present.)


----------



## Gaer

Thank you Davey, for your kind words.  I'm doing 3D figures too.  (attached).  About collaborating, May i think about it?  I'm into a tremendous amount of creations and activities right now.  However, i don't do computer art.  You are WAY ahead of me on that!
Let me kick this around and get back with you, O.K.?


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Thank you Davey, for your kind words.  I'm doing 3D figures too.  (attached).  About collaborating, May i think about it?  I'm into a tremendous amount of creations and activities right now.  However, i don't do computer art.  You are WAY ahead of me on that!
> Let me kick this around and get back with you, O.K.?


You're welcome for my kind words, Cheryl. They are rightly deserved. Love your figures! What medium?

I would encourage you to continue  with your tremendous amount of creations and activities and you wouldn't need to know how to do computer art- merely keeping on keeping on!


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> You're welcome for my kind words, Cheryl. They are rightly deserved. Love your figures! What medium?
> 
> I would encourage you to continue  with your tremendous amount of creations and activities and you wouldn't need to know how to do computer art- merely keeping on keeping on!
> 
> View attachment 126307


This is INTERESTING!  I must ponder on this!  I like what you're doing with my figures and cartoons. 
As to the medium:  I experiment with varied clays.  i've done a lot of woodcarving too.  Clay is much easier and more fun!
What is the big picture?  Do you have any marketing ideas?  What is your vision?


----------



## Davey Do

The big picture, thank you very much for asking, Cheryl, is that I'm retired from working as a nurse for 36 years and desire to do my art all day long!

I did a public art thing, shows, street cartooning, murals, commissions, publications, etc. back in the mid 90's to the early 'aughts. When doing art became more business than pleasure, and I got a position making the best money of my life, I hung up my public art guns. I have been doing art primarily for my own sanity and pleasure every since.

Cool clay sculptures! Do you have a cartoon character of yourself? I can see Davey Do and Cheryl in a comic act...


----------



## jerry old

The captions are great
Which comes first the drawing or the caption or are they a mixture of both?


----------



## Gaer

one more.


----------



## Gaer

Hi Jer!  The cartoon comes first and then the caption.

I have kind of a distorted, off the wall sense of humor!


----------



## Gaer

Davy:  No, I'm not really cartoony.  let me think about this.  Give me some time, OK?


----------



## jerry old

Remembering Saturday Night Live in the 1970's
Remember how it opened, with the two stone god's hold a conversation
and/or the 'Mr. Bill' murdering the little fella?
Hint, hint, hint Gaer and Davet DO
(Haven't tuned in SNL in a decade-not funny)


----------



## Davey Do

Davey Do said:


> I can see Davey Do and Cheryl in a comic act...


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 126336


Oh God no!  That's not me!  My body?  Think Selma Hayek!  (tee hee!)


----------



## Davey Do

jerry old said:


> The captions are great
> Which comes first the drawing or the caption or are they a mixture of both?



Thank you, Jerry. Great question! Remember the 60's TV show "My World And Welcome To It"? William Windom played a James Thurber-like cartoonist, and in one episode, he drew a cartoon of a dragon and something else. His publisher asked him what the caption was going to be and Mr. Wisdom's character rattled off a couple of ideas. His publisher said, "NOBODY draws a cartoon and THEN adds the caption!"

Although I was only about 10 years old, that situation stuck with me. And it's like you say: "a mixture of both" and more. For example, years ago, I might get an idea and say to myself, "No- that's dumb". But then I learned that if I just sketch the idea, better ideas pop into my head. The idea, for me, is the priming of the pump.

I could pontificate prolifically, but that's the gist. Thanks again for your question, Jerry!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Oh God no!  That's not me!


*OOOPS! * (sorry!)


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Davy:  No, I'm not really cartoony.  let me think about this.  Give me some time, OK?


As I said before, Cheryl:


Davey Do said:


> merely keeping on keeping on!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> let me think about this.  Give me some time, OK?


----------



## jerry old

Gaer what?  Rubensque plus fifty pounds


----------



## Gaer

deleted


----------



## Gaer

jerry old said:


> Gaer what?  Rubensque plus fifty pounds


No Jerry, That's not me!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## jerry old

Gaer said:


> You are saying I'm Rubensque plus 50 lbs?  NO!  What a terrible thing to say!
> 
> No, you know I'm talking about your lady in the tub-right?
> Not terrible, merely an opinion


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gaer

Oh!  Thought you were saying that's what I look like!  I don't look like that, Jerry!  That's a cartoon figure!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> I don't look like that, Jerry!  That's a cartoon figure!


----------



## Gaer

Davy, I'M THINKING!  will get back to you in a day or two.


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Davy, I'M THINKING!  will get back to you in a day or two.


----------



## Gaer

"Speak to me as to thy thinking."


----------



## Gaer

"I have been in sorrow's kitchen and licked out all the pots.  Then I have stood on the peaky mountain wrapped in rainbows, 
with a harp and a sword in my hands."


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gaer

ok, NOW you made ME laugh!  (with the "sorrow's kitchen" and the "How do i love thee".  
The last one seems distorted though.
STILL thinking about collaboration because it IS FUNNIER!
i will be gone the whole day today.


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> The last one seems distorted though.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

These cartoons are so creative, superbly done. This thread reads like a book by a talented, professional cartoonist and writer!


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> The big picture, thank you very much for asking, Cheryl, is that I'm retired from working as a nurse for 36 years and desire to do my art all day long!
> 
> I did a public art thing, shows, street cartooning, murals, commissions, publications, etc. back in the mid 90's to the early 'aughts. When doing art became more business than pleasure, and I got a position making the best money of my life, I hung up my public art guns. I have been doing art primarily for my own sanity and pleasure every since.
> 
> Cool clay sculptures! Do you have a cartoon character of yourself? I can see Davey Do and Cheryl in a comic act...
> 
> View attachment 126312





Ok, Davey, YOU draw a cartoon character of me!  This was taken 2 weeks ago. (selfie).  The avatar was a year ago.
I want to find out more about this collaboration, because I'm involved in writing and bronze sculpting.  Cartooning is just a side thing for fun.
Let's see what you come up with!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gaer

Ok, Davey Do.  Let's see what you can do with this!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## 911

Great job. I could build a house, but never draw one. You are very multi-talented. Something that not everyone can say about themselves.


----------



## Gaer

911 said:


> Great job. I could build a house, but never draw one. You are very multi-talented. Something that not everyone can say about themselves.


Thanks!  I THINK building a house takes a LITTLE MORE EXPERTISE!


----------



## Davey Do

911 said:


> Great job. I could build a house, but never draw one. You are very multi-talented. Something that not everyone can say about themselves.


We can dance too!


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do is going to put a caption to this.  Let's see what he comes up with!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## jerry old

Gaer:  
Your post # 58,  You have a quote-where did it come from.
This is poetry, is your quote an excerpt,, are their more lines?

"I have been in sorrow's kitchen and licked out all the pots.
 Then I have stood on the peaky mountain wrapped in rainbows,
with a harp and a sword in my hands."

(Captured in my dreams...
 as a scullery maid... )





Truth against the world.


----------



## Gaer

jerry old said:


> Gaer:
> Your post # 58,  You have a quote-where did it come from.
> This is poetry, is your quote an excerpt,, are their more lines?
> 
> "I have been in sorrow's kitchen and licked out all the pots.
> Then I have stood on the peaky mountain wrapped in rainbows,
> with a harp and a sword in my hands."
> 
> (Captured in my dreams...
> as a scullery maid... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth against the world.



Yes, It's a quote from Zora Neale Hurston  "Dust Tracks on a Road' 1942


----------



## jerry old

1.  Found it, it's from her memoirs, but no access, will try to get it from library.

2.The pithy captions by the slovenly characters create a dissonance that is thought provoking


----------



## 911

Gaer: I just have 1 question. Why do the women in your cartoons have big busts? I’m not complaining or saying that anything is wrong with that, but yet, I wonder.


----------



## Gaer

911 said:


> Gaer: I just have 1 question. Why do the women in your cartoons have big busts? I’m not complaining or saying that anything is wrong with that, but yet, I wonder.


I thought it would be more comical.  Maybe it isn't.


----------



## 911

Gaer said:


> I thought it would be more comical.  Maybe it isn't.


OK, that’s a good answer. They just kind of reminded me of the old Vargas cartoons in “Playboy” magazine. Remember those? The problem with Vargas was that he had a very large imagination. Get it?


----------



## Gaer

911 said:


> OK, that’s a good answer. They just kind of reminded me of the old Vargas cartoons in “Playboy” magazine. Remember those? The problem with Vargas was that he had a very large imagination. Get it?


Well, I never read Playboy.  Sorry.  Not familiar with his cartoons.  
Yeh, I get it.


----------



## Gaer

Yes ,Bob misses the ole Burma Shave signs!


----------



## Gaer

Always a good idea to wear proper footwear in the snow and ice!


----------



## Gaer

"Oh look honey, local color!  Tell them to scoot over so we can sit together!"


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Yes ,Bob misses the ole Burma Shave signs!


Cheryl- I thought of the old Burma Shave signs this past Summer as I was picking up litter!


----------



## Gaer

Thanks, Davey Do,   LOVE THAT!


----------



## FastTrax

Gaer said:


> Thanks, Davey Do,   LOVE THAT!


Welcome back Gaer. Lol.


----------



## Gaer

Hi Fast Trax!


----------



## FastTrax

Me thinks  U N G O need them cowbells or them emergency "I have fallen and I can't get up" buttons or ankle bracelets. Ya think?

Happy post Turkey Day Gobble gobble.


----------



## Gaer

"Dearie?  Are you a cowboy?  Can we take your picture?  We need a picture of a cowboy to take back home!"


----------



## Gaer

Ok, This is a weird one.  12 pics.


----------



## Gaer

more of this:


----------



## Gaer

almost done:


----------



## Davey Do

@Gaer: Tell ya what Cheryl- once you get them all loaded up, I'll put them in a one page or two page sequence and load them back up for you, if you like.


----------



## FastTrax

Gaer said:


> "Dearie?  Are you a cowboy?  Can we take your picture?  We need a picture of a cowboy to take back home!"





Gaer said:


> Ok, This is a weird one.  12 pics.





Gaer said:


> more of this:





Gaer said:


> almost done:


----------



## Gardenlover

Gaer said:


> "Oh look honey, local color!  Tell them to scoot over so we can sit together!"


Best laugh of the month - Thank you!


----------



## Gaer

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 140272


Thanks, Fast trax!


----------



## Gaer

Gardenlover said:


> Best laugh of the month - Thank you!


Thank you, Gardenlover!


----------



## FastTrax

Yer welcome G.


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> @Gaer: Tell ya what Cheryl- once you get them all loaded up, I'll put them in a one page or two page sequence and load them back up for you, if you like.


Really?  Go for it, Davey Do!


----------



## Gaer

And thank you Old and In the Way!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Really?  Go for it, Davey Do!


I went ahead and made a GIF out of your cartoons. Making a GIF is easier than pasting and editing on a page:


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> I went ahead and made a GIF out of your cartoons. Making a GIF is easier than pasting and editing on a page:
> 
> View attachment 140449


Thanks Davey!  Appreciate it!  Can it be stopped when it's finished, or slowed a little?  That was sosweet of you  to do that!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Thanks Davey!  Appreciate it!  Can it be stopped when it's finished, or slowed a little?  That was so sweet of you  to do that!


You're welcome, Cheryl. All it took was a little time.

I was able to slow down the GIF, but in doing that, a lot more information is loaded and imgflip will allow other features , like stopping, if one is a paying member.

If I really get into complicated GIFs, I don't mind paying the minimal fee for the use of their services. But for now, I'm satisfied with the free service.

There are ways to decrease the information loaded, like downsizing the GIF. Your cartoon GIF is currently at 375x500 pics. I tried downsizing your GIF, but when I got so small that the words couldn't be easily read, I believed it wasn't worth generating the GIF.

As I said, there are other ways to decrease the amount of information, like using the PAINT program and saving the images to PNG instead of JPEG, but, you know.

I could go on and on. I love this stuff. But anyway, here's the slowed down version of your GIF:



If you're satisfied, let me know. I delete unused images and GIFs to keep my files more user friendly.

Oh- and BTW: yours is a  really cute comic!


----------



## Gaer

Davey Do said:


> You're welcome, Cheryl. All it took was a little time.
> 
> I was able to slow down the GIF, but in doing that, a lot more information is loaded and imgflip will allow other features , like stopping, if one is a paying member.
> 
> If I really get into complicated GIFs, I don't mind paying the minimal fee for the use of their services. But for now, I'm satisfied with the free service.
> 
> There are ways to decrease the information loaded, like downsizing the GIF. Your cartoon GIF is currently at 375x500 pics. I tried downsizing your GIF, but when I got so small that the words couldn't be easily read, I believed it wasn't worth generating the GIF.
> 
> As I said, there are other ways to decrease the amount of information, like using the PAINT program and saving the images to PNG instead of JPEG, but, you know.
> 
> I could go on and on. I love this stuff. But anyway, here's the slowed down version of your GIF:
> 
> View attachment 140485
> 
> If you're satisfied, let me know. I delete unused images and GIFs to keep my files more user friendly.
> 
> Oh- and BTW: yours is a  really cute comic!


Thanks Davey!  Much better!  Boy!  You're really getting into the technicalities!


----------



## Davey Do

Gaer said:


> Thanks Davey!  Much better!  Boy!  You're really getting into the technicalities!


Aw gee, once you've done it 150,000 times, it's easy!


----------



## Gaer

Ok, Anyone wanting to watch that cartoon, only watch #100 post!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gaer said:


> View attachment 127640
> 
> Davey Do is going to put a caption to this.  Let's see what he comes up with!


That poor lady looks like she's sitting in a baby highchair, Gaer. LOL!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Gaer said:


> Here.View attachment 117430View attachment 117431View attachment 117432View attachment 117433


Wow!  You are VERY talented!!!!!


----------

